# Baldur's Gate



## Foxbat (Feb 13, 2005)

Anybody ever finish this one? I dug it out recently and restarted (never finished it last time). I've made it into the maze (Chapter 7) as I chase Sarevok. 

I've managed to kill the Doom Guards (or whatever they're called) but those damn skeletons afterwards are giving me a really hard time. I was really enjoying it all but now I just spend my time hurling curses at my PC.

Anybody got any helpful hints to help an ageing adventurer? (I'm determined to finish this game......someday)


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't seem to remember having much trouble with the Doom Guards or the rest... I finished it quite quickly...

I tended to have my main character sooped up to max... Best armour, weapons, etc... If he (she) dies, it is GAME OVER... Then make sure that the rest have a mixture of magically enhanced ranged weapons...

And the magic users at the back firing offensive spells!!


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah! I finally managed to finish this game (after all those years...no wonder I feel old).

You were right Master. It was just a case of getting the right blend of weapons and magic (although it took me four frustrating days of load and re-loading games to finally defeat Sarevok). 

Onward to Icewind Dale!


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 23, 2005)

Happy to hear you got to the end...

Oooo, Icewind Dale - first one... That is a swine... Took me several weeks to complete it... And managed it with a LOT of luck!!!

If you have Tales of the Sword Coast and Shadows of Amn - do them first... Same characters...

Icewind Dale and Heart of Winter are different characters...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 23, 2005)

I have been playing 'Temple of Elemental Evil' which was strangely the first tabletop AD&D game I ever played. It's not too bad tbh, I was expecting to be irritated by it and I'm quite enjoying it


----------



## a|one (Mar 12, 2005)

Never played BG1, but in SoA its quite easy. For your main hero just get either a Kensai or a Monk, and the game wont be that hard. If you want it even easier, go to multiplayer, create 6 characters, load them all into the game, save it, and then move the save file into single player and poof! Youve got 6 souped up characters from Day 1. The only problem with this (other than overeasiness) is that the game will seem to lack flavour, as your characters will never interact with one another or speak like the storyline chars do.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 12, 2005)

What is SoA ?


----------



## a|one (Mar 12, 2005)

Shadows of Amn (BG2)


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 12, 2005)

Icewind Dale are harder...


----------



## Dark-Mage (Mar 12, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Icewind Dale are harder...


 
Yes but Shadows of Amn actually had a storyline and a pretty decent one at that.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 12, 2005)

I Enjoyed TOEE


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 12, 2005)

Share more info about it...


----------



## Sirathiel (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know, tried my luck with Baldur's Gate II and managed to screw up right in the first chapter.  Will try it someday again when I've got my hands on a PC with some decent equipment.

As to Icewind Dale... counselled my boyfriend all through the main story line and enjoyed it greatly. Ok, there were some pretty hard battles, but nothing insurmountable. Took us 2-3 weeks. But we could only play in the evenings and not all the days...

It's different from BG as you make up all the characters yourself, so no characters directly linked to the story line (and yes it's got a story line!).

But my personal favourite challenge will remain Neverwinter Nights. It's all new level of experience!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 13, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Share more info about it...



TOEE = Temple of Elemental Evil, based upon one of the largest pen and paper Greyhawk adventure modules ever released.
The controls are much better then NWN letting you determine the exact actions of the members of the party, the top level is higher and the overall feel of the game is good.

You can find more info here:  Temple of Elemental Evil

There is a downloadable demo as well.


----------



## a|one (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes NWN is quite fun, I didnt actually play the single player storyline, but I had some grrrrreat times online with friends.


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 14, 2005)

Can't get NWN to work on my new machine, keeps crashing.. Think it is the Graphics Card!!! Bloody thing!!!


----------



## Sirathiel (Mar 14, 2005)

I feel with you Master! My graphic card is the bottle neck for games I'd like to play, too. Best that ever run on it was BGII and Warcraft III. Although I had to take some real wishy-washy settings for it to work. And in the end it all crashed anyways. (Though that might have been the sound card...).

anyways, that's why I'm waiting patiently for the moment to invest in some decent equipment.


----------



## Leto (Mar 14, 2005)

Sira, check here : www.rue-montgallet.com. If you want to keep your PC don't wait too long to change the graphic card, else it wouldn't be compatible anymore with your motherboard.


----------



## Sirathiel (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks a lot Leto. But I'm currently using a laptop where changing graphic cards proves a bit difficult. That's why I'm awaiting my return home and the first job to get my a real PC. So I'd be buying and assembling the whole thing in one sitting. So hopefully, I won't encounter any compatibility problems then. For now it's anyways better to not have any games on the laptop because of that ominous monster waiting to be written also known as: Mémoire.


----------



## Leto (Mar 18, 2005)

Is he worse than the monster I'm working one : Food bank history article ? 

May I suggest you to spend a few euros more and get the shop to assemble your comp' ? This way, if there's anything wrong in the hardware, they can't refuse you the warranty. And be really specific about your requirements not to pay for features you'll never need, and be sure to leave the shop with a copy of all softwares (including the OS) in hand, not only a restoration CD.


----------



## Sirathiel (Mar 18, 2005)

dunno, it's a big enough monster for me...  it's about energy sector evolution in France and Germany... don't know what got into me...

thanks for the tips. Gladly I won't be alone in that endeavour. I'll be with my own personal computer expert and we'll discuss what I want, need etc. beforehand. I'll be sure to heed your advice, too. Don't want to pay for something that doesn't work.


----------



## Cuda Rahl (Apr 27, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Yeah! I finally managed to finish this game (after all those years...no wonder I feel old).


dont feel bad it took me 7 restarts before i eventually did andthen at searvorok(dont know spelling) i got so annoyed about the fact that i couldnt ven get to him for ages cos of his minions and TOEE yeah that was a good game i also got some brilliant mods for it too


----------



## kaneda (Jun 3, 2005)

loved love loved loved *LOVED *baldur's gate 1!!!! 

I finally was able to bid and win baldur's gate 2 on ebay (been looking for the past 2 years, but its been discontinued in the UK for some odd random reason), but I'm already stuck  thinking I may just have to change my character. I normally always play RPG games asa theif of some sort, but there seems to be so many thieves in the game that i dont think I'm needed! Problem is though i dont like playing as warriors and i dont like being uber weak as a mage....hmmmmmm, well i ll stick with it for a while longer hehe.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 3, 2005)

I managed to pick up a copy of _Baldur's Gate II._ It was available on a budget label for a while but seems to have disappeared from the shelves. I haven't even started it yet because I've been too busy kicking Nazi ass in _Freedom Force_ _Versus The Third Reich_. There's nothing like thumping a stormtrooper over the head with a lamp post to destress from a hard day's work


----------



## ZLBilley (Jun 4, 2005)

I managed to finish Baldur's Gate I and II, stuck in the last battle of Throne of Bhaal, though. I'm playing Morrowind right now, as I've had it for two years now, play it a lot, and still haven't gotten around to beating the main quest.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 6, 2005)

ZLBilley said:
			
		

> I managed to finish Baldur's Gate I and II, stuck in the last battle of Throne of Bhaal, though. I'm playing Morrowind right now, as I've had it for two years now, play it a lot, and still haven't gotten around to beating the main quest.


 
welcome to the forums ZLBilley. What character did you play as in baldurs gate 2? Decided i need to change lol.


----------



## ZLBilley (Jun 16, 2005)

My first character, or the first one I actually beat it with?

The first guy I made was a dual class kensai/mage with a hefty two handed sword, but I got stuck on that quest in the sewers beneath the temple district. The guy I actually beat it with, though, was a Fighter/Mage/Rogue, perhaps not the first choice on people's mines because you're character isn't particularly good at any one thing, but being able to do all the thief and mage stuff as well as get the fighter's multiple attacks per round means that there's a lot of ways to approach a situation.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 15, 2005)

Ive never been able 2 finish Balders Gate !, that might just be because BG2 shadows of Amn came out, which I havnt finished either im kinda worried about being a quitter...
But ive finished Balders Gate 1&2 on the PS2 does that count?


----------



## Oberondreams (Apr 27, 2006)

*Baldur's Gate, so many memories...*

Sorry for bumping this old thread, but since I am a new user to this forum, I wanted to comment on one of the fondest games of my life thus far...

A college roomate turned me onto Baldurs Gate in 2001.  We hurried and finished thru BG1, to give us an excuse to get BG2.

BG2 is, in my opinion, the best game out there.  While yes, It has its own tendancy to lead you down the railroad tracks of a story, there is however a big gap in the game for you to go where ever it is that you want.  Alot of you can argue this fact, but thats not why I came to post... ONTO why I really wanted to comment on my love for BG1 and 2

The characture pick ups, and interactions.

I LOVED when they got all... flabergasted with your choices. The interaction and the opinions after a plot turn or twist.  I loved it.

I will list my favorite chars to drag along.  I seriously started over and over and over never finishing the game.  It took me 3 years or more to finally beat the game.

Heres my personal group

Minsc, RANGER: How can you not love a ranger with a minature giant space hampster.  The man is clearly... well.. Devoted to this hampster.  How can you not bring him along with you?  His interaction throught the game is the best part.  "Minsc with fight with BLADE and BOOT. Boo will fill in the details,"

Mazzy, FIGHTER: This little chicky was my almost paladin.  I know she was small but many she packed a punch.. I had to pick her up as soon as I could.

Yoshimo, THIEF:  Yes, I know, I know. But he was such a good thief.. and I really couldn't stand that thief/mage Daughter of a Lord/High Society Wench.  She grated on my nerves.

Heres where I got naughty with the game.....

Edwin, WIZARD:  Wizard wise... This guy was the best spellcaster. I loved loved loved having Edwin.  His little storyline is utterly one of the funniest ones in the game. Edwina... ROFLMAO! EDWINA MY LOVE!

Viconia, CLERIC:  Cleric.  The entire reason I played this game so much. I loved her storyline.  I couldn't stand Aerie the Wingless elvaan girl cleric. She also really got on my last nerve.  I liked Viconia's story, and her banter, and the relationship story if you played a male.  Sometimes I like having Jaheria in the party just to get those two going...

I usually played either a Warrior or a Mage.  Its hard to play a up-front char in case you got hit with a instant death spell. Yikes... restart from last save point.  

Some of you might be thinking... Hey wait...... Viconia and Edwin were Evil chars, and Mazzy and Minsc were Good chars. What gives?  yes yes... I had a bit of an issue with that... I loved having BOTH chars in my party... so I did the only thing a truely.. naughty... game player could do....  I used a program to change their alignments.

/em slaps himself

I loved this game. I like the ending for the expansion.  The whole thing was a alot of fun.  Sometimes I think I should play it as a Turn Based game... I wish they would just improve on the same game engine and come out with another game like this.. I loved it.

OK...

/rant off


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 28, 2006)

Sirathiel said:
			
		

> I feel with you Master! My graphic card is the bottle neck for games I'd like to play, too. Best that ever run on it was BGII and Warcraft III. Although I had to take some real wishy-washy settings for it to work. And in the end it all crashed anyways. (Though that might have been the sound card...).
> 
> anyways, that's why I'm waiting patiently for the moment to invest in some decent equipment.


 
I bought myself a computer for only 500€ (excluding monitor, speakers, etc...) and it nearly runs everything :?


----------



## Becca (Apr 28, 2006)

I really enjoyed Baldur's Gate, haven't played the second one, i really should sometime as my brother has it, just need to find the time.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 30, 2006)

Becca said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed Baldur's Gate, haven't played the second one, i really should sometime as my brother has it, just need to find the time.



*It is much beeter than the first I reccomened it highly. *


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 22, 2006)

Well recently I started to replay BG2 and I got to about chapter 5 and became addicted to NWN and the gazillion player made modules (games) out there available for free download. So BG2 got shelved for a while again while I get my NWN fix. 

Rahl


----------



## Renegade (Jul 1, 2006)

Rahl Windsong said:
			
		

> Well recently I started to replay BG2 and I got to about chapter 5 and became addicted to NWN and the gazillion player made modules (games) out there available for free download. So BG2 got shelved for a while again while I get my NWN fix.
> 
> Rahl


  I never managed to get heavely into NWN but i love the construction kit and creating my own levels. Regardless BG2 is still the best!!!!


----------



## Renegade (Jul 1, 2006)

Becca said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed Baldur's Gate, haven't played the second one, i really should sometime as my brother has it, just need to find the time.


  You should find the time it is well worth


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 1, 2006)

*I have not played NWN yet, I tried Icewind Dale but couldnt really get in2 it.*


----------

